# Adaptar microfono de compu para poder conectarlo al equipo de musica



## matias_2008 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hola gente del foro qiosiera saver si tiene idea de como adaptar un microfono de computadora para poder conectarlo a la entrada de microfono del equipo de misuca ya que lo e conectado directamente y no funciona.
quisiera saver sitiene algun tipo de ciccuito uqe me adapte este microfono para poder conectarlo a la entrada de microfono del equipo de musica.
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 29, 2009)

Estas seguro que es entrada de micrófono?
fijate que el micrófono que tenes ande, me parece raro que no funcione...
saludos


----------



## saiwor (Jul 29, 2009)

Supongo que el microfono es "electric"
tienes que hacer un preamplificadorfcado... del dicho microfono electric.


----------



## matias_2008 (Jul 29, 2009)

hola el microfono funciona perfectamente en la compu u la entrad de micrfono del equipo tanbian funciona por hace mucho tiempo me habian restado uno para un fiesta y andaba re bien pero el microfono que yo de la compu que tengo no tiene polaridad nos es electric


----------



## saiwor (Jul 29, 2009)

y entonces que microfono es?
 Seraa microfono dinámico...


----------



## capitanp (Jul 29, 2009)

el de la compu es electret
y la entrada del eq de musica es para dinamico


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 29, 2009)

Los electric son esos redonditos chiquitos y grises, no?


----------



## capitanp (Jul 29, 2009)

Vegetal Digital dijo:
			
		

> Los electric son esos redonditos chiquitos y grises, no?




si mas tirando a un color plateado-aluminio


----------



## elmo2 (Jul 30, 2009)

aca te dejo unos links a unos preamplificador para microfonos electret...

http://www.geocities.com/ferocious_1999/md/micpreamp2.html

http://www.tkk.fi/Misc/Electronics/circuits/micamp.html

espero que te sirvan...

saludos...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 30, 2009)

lo que sucede es que no son compatibles las impedancias entre uno dinamico y un electret.

el tema es así, el dinamico es de aproximadamente unos 600 Ohms, y una ganancia mediana a baja.
y el electret o de alta impedancia es de mas de 1000 Ohms y buena ganancia.

entonces lo que te resta por hacer, es encontrar un resistor para agregarle al electret, así se compara su ganancia con la del dinamico.

puedes probar con 470 Ohms en paralelo (obvio) y eso te daría: 1000 x 470 / 1470 = 320 Ohms (demasiado poco)

si pruebas con unos 560 Ohms te daría resultante = 360 Ohms (muy poco)

si metes 1000 ohms te da unos = 500 Ohms eso esta muy bueno, si falta le metes un resistor de 100 en serie.

saludos.


----------



## matias_2008 (Jul 30, 2009)

gracias voy a probara con lo que me dijo DJ DRACO y si funciona muchas gracias ya mismo  me pongo en busqueda de una resistencias para probar


----------



## electroandres (Jul 30, 2009)

ponele una de 1,5K en paralelo que da justo 600ohm

600= 1/(1/1000+1/1500)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 30, 2009)

claro, pero no todos los electret son de 1000 ohms. pueden ser de entre 800 y 1200.
 
saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 30, 2009)

Naahhhh....los electret requieren de ALIMENTACION y los dinámicos no!
Si la entrada es para dinámico, no hay forma de que el electret funcione ahí (por que no va a tener de donde alimentarse), a menos que hagan algun circuito que lo adapte.

Saludos!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 30, 2009)

Lo de usar micrófonos de compu ya lo había probado, pero no sirve.
Ni adaptando la impedancia...
Coje un altavoz pequeñito y ponle una resistenciua en serie hasta que llege a 600 ohm.
La calidad del sonido será pésima, pero si funciona no pierdes nada.


----------



## c.d.m.c (Jul 30, 2009)

lo mio es algo parecido espero que me ayuden



hola foreros soy nuevo en la pagina, y de antemano les doy las gracias al autory a todos los integrantes por crear un espacio donde podemos resolver nuestras dudas.

hara si 
 necesito que alguien me asesore en un pequeño problema que tengo:

la musica que tengo almacenada en mi pc quiero reproducirla y conectarla a un telefono para que la señal de audio  pueda escucharla la otra persona con quien este teniendo la charla

ccomo ya sabemos un telefono posee un microfono el cual lo desconecte y de alli conecte la salida de audio de la computadora pero en la otra linea se escuha pero con mucho ruido, si alguien depronto tiene un circuito o algun consejo se que es lo que puedo hacer se los agradeseria


----------



## c.d.m.c (Jul 30, 2009)

foreros ustedes me disculpan si me sali algo del tema pero tengo algo que le puede servir a matias una solucion es un preamplificador para microfono electret el cual se encuentra en pablin yo lo alimente con una tension de 6v y funciono muy bien en el equipo pero creo que se puede disbinuir la tension




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

>


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 31, 2009)

cdmc, tu problema es que la señal que le metes a la entrada del micrófono es muy alta (200mV)
Y en las sucesivas etapas de amplificación esta señal se aumenta más y más hasta que llega un sonido taaan fuerte, que el amplificador del movil no lo puede reproducir, lo que se transformadorrma  en distorisión.
Consigue que la señal que le metas sea lo más baja posible


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 1, 2009)

Bueeeno, he vuelto, con el circuito que hace falta para solucionar todo y más de lo pedido.

espero les sirva, se le puede agregar algun filtro de graves medios y agudos, y todas las llaves son la misma, o 2 que deben estar enclavadas.

Descripción: al estar ambas llaves hacia arriba, se desconecta el resistor de alimentación, y se agregan 470 ohms en serie, por lo tanto ese modo es "Dinámico" (el dinamico es de 600 ohms, por eso se agregan 470 ohms aprox).

al estar ambas llaves hacia abajo, se conecta la alimentación y se quita el resistor de 470 ohms, (ya que el electret tiene impedancia cercana a 1000 ohms), por lo tanto ese modo es "Electret"

saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 1, 2009)

Interesante DRACO, lo dseñaste tu?
Funciona?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 1, 2009)

si, el diseño es simple, cualquiera puede diseñarlo.

simulado funciona, ya tengo casi listo el PCB, pronto subo fotos y digo si realmente funciona bien.

saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 2, 2009)

Hola amigos, ya tengo la plaqueta, mañana mismo compro los componentes que faltan y el estaño    

y les cuento que tal anda el sistema.

saludos.


----------

